# Hampshire College Drug Bust



## Rockwell (Sep 3, 2004)

Students out after drug sweep
Wednesday, December 01, 2004
By DAN LAMOTHE
[email protected]

Two students have been dismissed and three others have withdrawn from Hampshire College following a drug raid by campus safety officials last month, a campus spokeswoman said yesterday.

The raid, conducted Nov. 11 in conjunction with the college's office of students affairs, led to the confiscation of undisclosed quantities of marijuana and cocaine, said Elaine Thomas, a spokeswoman on campus.

"Hampshire does not tolerate illegal drug activity, and we will take steps to deal with it," she said.

No names have been released, and the Northwestern District Attorney's office did not have information available yesterday as to whether the students have been criminally charged.

Sgt. Christopher G. Pronovost, a detective with the Amherst Police Department, said he was not aware of any kind of drug raid at Hampshire College "of that magnitude."

Thomas said additional actions may still be taken by the college, but did not know yesterday if an investigation was ongoing.

A number of drug arrests have been conducted on campus over the last 10 years, including a seizure of marijuana, hashish and an undisclosed sum of cash from two locations on campus in May.

Drug use at Hampshire College has been a topic of jokes for years on the TV show "Saturday Night Live," primarily during a running skit featuring SNL regulars Jimmy Fallon and Horatio Sanz.

In the skits, Fallon and Sanz play pot-smoking, dreadlocked Hampshire College students who host "Jarret's Room," an Internet television show set in a Hampshire College dormitory room.

Past guests on "Jarret's Room," which debuted in December 2000, include former Vice President Al Gore, actor Ashton Kutcher and members of the Vermont jam band Phish.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Amherst PD and the NWDA have no idea about this becuase they were probably never informed, and since NOTHING goes to court from Hampshire Student offenses, they will never know. And I'm willing to bet some kid OD'd from the suspect's stash and thats why they actually did something about the drugs there. Hampshire College SSPO's pull pot off of kids almost every day, and mostly what happens is the kid gets a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

Not to stray off topic but I must admit...Mikey your avatar has a striking resemblance to you last night!


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Thats what Westfield PD said when they let me out this morning  

j/k...btw thanks Fubes for sending WPD in the door as you were walking out!


----------

